# Waders for surf fishing



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking to buy waders for surf fishing any recommendations of what to buy thanks for the information


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

There is a small outfit called High and Dry that makes some really nice waders. I just got a pair, used them for two weeks in Hatteras, and like them so much, I am getting another pair.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have to check High and dry waders out. I use a pair of Lacross breathable boot foot waders, There going on 11 yrs now and still running strong even with a lot of use in spring and fall surf fishing.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Make sure you get breathable and not neoprene.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Frog Toggs. Hands down best IMO.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Avoid Neoprene..personally I prefer boot-foot some like stocking foot and use wading shoes. Caddis are pretty popular and lots are sold. Like everything else you get what you pay for. So far what I've seen is that the Caddis are the best value for dollars spent. 

The LL beans I have aren't made any longer and when it comes time to replace them I will have to find some with the same features. Hand warmer pockets up top (I use this a lot) , water proof pocket (cell phone) and an external pocket (snuff can and/or a pack of crackers) are things to consider. All placed conveniently in the chest area also Loops for my wader belt. Ask yourself what other features willl you want or need. Then the search begins.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I have frog toggs and like them. I have had them for two years and used them a bunch probably around 50 times. Some how mine now have some minor seppage going on. It was almost hard to tell because it was so little but they definitely had it. But I use mine for actual wading and will stand in belly button deep water and trout fish the creeks. If it was just for surf splash the seppage probably wouldn't even get felt. 
Also the zipper on the inside water proof pocket corroded and is stuck shut. I've heard from other people and read plenty of reviews on other waders and it seems like a common occurrence to have a small leak in waders. I like that they have several large pockets and hand warmers and the neoprene booties are more comfortable in my boots then just socks. I think I paid 150 for them and they started with a A.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For boot foot, Magellan's are the best bang for the buck I've found. Looking at investing in stocking foots for jetty fishing and easier walking.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

I grabbed a cheap pair off of Amazon for under $40. I'm sure thy're not the best but held up for the week I was fishing and fit admirably well. I feel like they will hold up reasonably well and if they don't I would buy another set. ASIN: B07KCBQTQV


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I just looked up the High and Dry brand. Wow, pretty impressive that they infuse kevlar into their breathable waders. Must be tough stuff.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the information


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

The knees are very tough. I wish they could put some Kevlar up on the thighs to handle briars in the swamp.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I did a test of the High and Dry waders on my 4 week fall trip to Hatteras. They are the first pair of waders I have EVER had that actually fit me. I have a long torso and short legs (think Johnny Bravo...lol) and go about 240. The size 10 "stout" are a PERFECT fit. The breathables are tough, lightweight considering the Kevlar reinforced knees and are very comfortable.

2 thumbs up!!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Ditto for me. They are most comfortable waders I've worn and I am 245 with a long torso and very short legs.
I got the 11 Stout which fit my 10 1/2 EE Feet pretty well. I have bought a second pair. 



Tommy said:


> I did a test of the High and Dry waders on my 4 week fall trip to Hatteras. They are the first pair of waders I have EVER had that actually fit me. I have a long torso and short legs (think Johnny Bravo...lol) and go about 240. The size 10 "stout" are a PERFECT fit. The breathables are tough, lightweight considering the Kevlar reinforced knees and are very comfortable.
> 
> 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Orvis makes good stuff. My Silverlabel II's lasted ELEVEN years before the boot sole seam finally tore and I had to toss them. Bought Frogg Toggs for the interim since I was on the island when it happened and needed a new pair. Will buy Orvis again this winter probably and use the FTs for backups. Having said that I have stocking-foot FT waist-high wader pants for fishing in the kayak, and they're awesome. You get what you pay for. Do not buy neoprene ...ever.


----------

